# Client system local administrator password issue through windows 2003 server



## hyduser (Mar 11, 2010)

We have 50 clients and one Windows 2003 server I want to change the entire client local administrator password. Through server R any script. 

Sitting in server room it is passable to change the password.

Presently we are changing client password physically we are going to client system changing the password. Please help us thanks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

We did this in a login script when I worked for the school district. We just created a simple batch file that changed the admin password and we compiled to the batch file to an exe using another utility so it was slightly more encrypted. It runs so fast you really don't see it running and if you just set it to run minimized they really will never see it run.

You could also do it with a utility like this.
http://www.absolutedynamics.com/cpwd/product.htm

Or this.
http://blogs.technet.com/heyscripti...ministrator-password-on-all-my-computers.aspx
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/272530/EN-US/

http://community.spiceworks.com/scripts/show/175-change-local-admin-password-on-multiple-computers

If you Google search you will get a wealth of ideas.


----------



## Patrickv (Feb 10, 2010)

thank you for post a link, i might find this handy


----------



## hyduser (Mar 11, 2010)

requesting to help me how to put bat file step by step and change the all claint local administrator password thanks.


----------



## hyduser (Mar 11, 2010)

please give the steps thanks lot


----------

